# Absorption?  Standard needle vs slin pin?



## Gadawg (Oct 20, 2018)

One obviously gets the gear much deeper in the muscle tissue. Has there been any research on whether absorption is decreased when using slin pins?


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 20, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> One obviously gets the gear much deeper in the muscle tissue. Has there been any research on whether absorption is decreased when using slin pins?



If your in the muscle your in...... where else is it going to go.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 20, 2018)

I dont know. Seems like a lot might end up just under the skin w a slin. Assuming theyre just as effective then, insulin for life.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 20, 2018)

I don’t see how you guys can do slins! How’s long that process take? Draw and pin 22 takes about a minute, in and out just the way I like it!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 20, 2018)

Draw it with a regular syringe and backfill the slin syringe. It takes maybe 15-20 seconds to inject. Nothing to it.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 20, 2018)

On the TRT forum that I'm also a member of, the low SHBG guys inject testosterone subcutaneous daily to keep their levels stable.  I even had a friend of mine do his tren a that way starting week 2 since he got tired of IM every day.

OTOH, some don't respond well to subcutaneous injections and end up with lack of absorption issues.  This is another one of those "it depends on the individual" situations.  

Regardless, shallow IM is IM, so whether deep or not, as long as nothing comes back out, you should be g2g.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 20, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Draw it with a regular syringe and backfill the slin syringe. It takes maybe 15-20 seconds to inject. Nothing to it.



what size slins you using


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2018)

Well it’s been said more than once..that slin pins are used on a leaner body...makes since for them able to get in muscle...


----------



## Mythos (Oct 20, 2018)

I remember reading somewhere that studies show that subq is acceptable for trt.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 20, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I remember reading somewhere that studies show that subq is acceptable for trt.



My TRT is subq and works ok. Only downside is finding enough far to hide the limp that forms. They supply a 5/8 30g needle which seems a lot sharper then slin pins. I’ve started going IM since it hides better.

Clinic suggests around your naval or obliques but I can’t do that anymore. If I’m going subq, I do the top of my thigh near my hip or butt cheek.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 20, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> I don’t see how you guys can do slins! How’s long that process take? Draw and pin 22 takes about a minute, in and out just the way I like it!



drawing 1cc of test cyp into a 27g 1/2 inch slin pin and injecting it takes around les time or the same as getting stoned or smoking a cigarette 

whats the rush muh dude ?


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 20, 2018)

Absorption is absorption. lol

Pin with a straw or slin, same shit different pain. 

Personally, I tried slin and it is 50/50. The fact that you have to pin 1ml and the syringe is 1ml isn't easy. Multiple times while pulling, the plunger came out.

Using an ampule, again you have to be creative. Pin only goes half in. After that either you pour the rest of the solution into the other part of the pule you broke or take the plunger out and pour it in. EZ PZ.

Risk is, with 1ml slin and it being full of solution, it is pretty much impossible to check if you have inserted it into the vein.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 20, 2018)

When I started trt I tried all different ways of injecting, one the them was subq with a slin pin. I saw no benefit and went back to pinning my delt with a standard needle.

i would like to try pinning im with a slin pin though.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 20, 2018)

Depends on bodyfat I guess but I can pin pretty well everything with one. Delts, pecs, traps, and lats are super easy. I havent tried quads bc I got such bad pip the few times I did them with a 1" needle


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 20, 2018)

If you're lean enough you can pin a lot of places with a slin pin.  That's all I use, and I draw and pin with the same needle/syringe.  I'm pretty sure I'm just as busy as the next guy, so I'm kinda wondering what the fkn hurry is.  Maybe I'm missing out on life taking a few extra seconds.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> When I started trt I tried all different ways of injecting, one the them was subq with a slin pin. I saw no benefit and went back to pinning my delt with a standard needle.
> 
> i would like to try pinning im with a slin pin though.



I also did subq but only with HGH...


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 20, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> taking a few extra seconds.



More like f**k load of minutes.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 20, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> If you're lean enough you can pin a lot of places with a slin pin.  That's all I use, and I draw and pin with the same needle/syringe.  I'm pretty sure I'm just as busy as the next guy, so I'm kinda wondering what the fkn hurry is.  Maybe I'm missing out on life taking a few extra seconds.



I pin glutes, reaching around to pin there is not the most comfortable thing to do usually let alone trying to hold your pin steady while trying to push 3mls through. To me it’s a lot easier and yes a lot faster. But it’s not about hurrying up it’s what works best for me. I have tried using smaller gauge and it just seems more difficult IMO. I think everyone has their way that works for them. Plus I have yet to see a slin pin that holds more then 1ml, maybe they make them idk.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 21, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> More like f**k load of minutes.



Idk how tf you fill yours but it for sure does not take a long time. Use gravity. Inject air then draw back from vial. Open a drawer and set the vial with pin in it and use gravity only takes MAYBE 5 min. Another member posted pictures on how to do this its really simple. Think outside the box.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

lol yeah I can see  my dresser with vials and slin pins all hanging upside down  on every drawer. Especially when someone has to pin 3-5 mil at  a time. you gonna open up all your vials too?. lol. Nah. simple is 23 gauge, 3mil tub, draw and pin. on to next thing to do.  been doing it with 22 and 23 gauges for 20 plus years. actually, 25 plus years


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 21, 2018)

Fk load of minutes, that's kinda funny actually.  Busy dude I guess.  

Last cycle I pinned 9 ml/week.  Yes with slin pins.  More pins a week, sure.  But I'm also not forcing a 3 ml bolus into muscle I've worked hard to put on.  Feel free to say what you will, but before you judge the method maybe go ahead and look at the results.  No, how you pin has nothing to do with the result but at the same time it certainly hasn't hurt it either.  To each their own, just dont tell me it takes a fk load of munites to draw and pin with slin pins, cause I've been doing it that way for 5 years.  Bullshit somebody else....


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Fk load of minutes, that's kinda funny actually.  Busy dude I guess.
> 
> Last cycle I pinned 9 ml/week.  Yes with slin pins.  More pins a week, sure.  But I'm also not forcing a 3 ml bolus into muscle I've worked hard to put on.  Feel free to say what you will, but before you judge the method maybe go ahead and look at the results.  No, how you pin has nothing to do with the result but at the same time it certainly hasn't hurt it either.  To each their own, just dont tell me it takes a fk load of munites to draw and pin with slin pins, cause I've been doing it that way for 5 years.  Bullshit somebody else....




Lol yes how you pin has absolutely nothing to do with results. You use your 400 plus pins per cycle and the rest of us will do it our way. But hanging a bunch of pins on my dresser with multiple  upside down vials? Lolol gtfo. Lol


----------



## DF (Oct 22, 2018)

The hell you guys talking about hanging vials?? Not sure how many times I've said it on here..... BACK FILL THE DAMN SLIN PIN WITH A 20G PIN! I fill a fist full at a time & injection with a slin doesn't take long.  I use slins on my trt.  I've had bloods drawn & it doesnt matter if you hit muscle or inject in the fat.  Your body has no choice but to absorb the gear!  It's not coming out your ass! THE FUK!


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 22, 2018)

DF said:


> The hell you guys talking about hanging vials?? Not sure how many times I've said it on here..... BACK FILL THE DAMN SLIN PIN WITH A 20G PIN! I fill a fist full at a time & injection with a slin doesn't take long.  I use slins on my trt.  I've had bloods drawn & it doesnt matter if you hit muscle or inject in the fat.  Your body has no choice but to absorb the gear!  It's not coming out your ass! THE FUK!



You mean take the plunger out and fill?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 22, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> You mean take the plunger out and fill?


Yes. Pretty easy really, requires an extra needle.


----------



## ryox82 (Oct 25, 2018)

So I just started blasting on top of my TRT dose. I ordered 27g 1 1/4 thinking that would be close to the 25g needle that my clinic uses. **** no it wasn't. I compared the two. For IM glute injections it looked like it was only a 1/2 inch. Made that needle I bought look like 3 inches lol. Also made the mistake of ordering 1cc barrels. I changed it up and ordered some 3cc and some 25g 1 inch needles for down the line. Carrying around a 1cc fully filled is just asking for trouble. Plus if wanting to aspirate as someone else mentioned you can't. As far as absorption of that smaller needle to the glute. Not an issue at all as 150mg a week had me over 1100 at last reading.


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2018)

ryox82 said:


> So I just started blasting on top of my TRT dose. I ordered 27g 1 1/4 thinking that would be close to the 25g needle that my clinic uses. **** no it wasn't. I compared the two. For IM glute injections it looked like it was only a 1/2 inch. Made that needle I bought look like 3 inches lol. Also made the mistake of ordering 1cc barrels. I changed it up and ordered some 3cc and some 25g 1 inch needles for down the line. Carrying around a 1cc fully filled is just asking for trouble. Plus if wanting to aspirate as someone else mentioned you can't. As far as absorption of that smaller needle to the glute. Not an issue at all as 150mg a week had me over 1100 at last reading.



I use 25g 1” for every injection site. Good choice. 

Why are you carrying around pre filled syringes?

Aspirating isn’t necessary or even advised.


----------



## ryox82 (Oct 25, 2018)

I go to a local TRT clinic that does one shot there and I split the dose and take that second shot usually when I am at work with the pre filled. My shots are usually all in the early afternoon unless I am busy so I am forever doing them in a work restroom. To lessen the amount of shots for the blast I will just attach the 18 gauge needle, continue filling to 1cc, and reattach the provided and take it as normal on Friday. That will have me at 570mg(I added a 1cc of 250mg/ml after my Tuesday office visit) for the week and will keep the amount of injections low. I am a low SHBG guy and after that addition I think I finally feel like TRT is supposed to make me feel as in...still motivated to do shit after work, thinking clearly. Yadda yadda. Those daily or oed dosing guys might be on to something in certain cases.


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2018)

Just take the shot at home. Doesn’t matter what time.


----------



## ryox82 (Oct 25, 2018)

Yeah? I guess with the ester and more than once a week i am over thinking things. Didn't mean to derail the thread lol. Moral of the stor, either needle size works, go by bloods. Don't over think things like me.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Aspirating isn’t necessary or even advised.


Let's talk about this for a moment. I haven't thought about this since I started trt a few years ago, but are you saying you don't aspirate when you pin, anywhere? I have pretty much stuck with delt injections simply because I don't like the idea of aspirating. Obviously I'd like to add more injection sites and now that I'm pinning a cc in my delt, they are sore for a few days (then time to pin again). So you don't aspirate for glutes, quads, etc?


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Let's talk about this for a moment. I haven't thought about this since I started trt a few years ago, but are you saying you don't aspirate when you pin, anywhere? I have pretty much stuck with delt injections simply because I don't like the idea of aspirating. Obviously I'd like to add more injection sites and now that I'm pinning a cc in my delt, they are sore for a few days (then time to pin again). So you don't aspirate for glutes, quads, etc?



Clearly I do not. As stated: unnecessary. That goes for any injection site.

aspirating is an outdated best practice.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Clearly I do not. As stated: unnecessary. That goes for any injection site.
> 
> aspirating is an outdated best practice.



Still not sure if I like you or not


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Still not sure if I like you or not



As with aspirating: you liking me is not necessary.

edit: :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Clearly I do not. As stated: unnecessary. That goes for any injection site.
> 
> aspirating is an outdated best practice.



So true!! I never have or will.............................!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> As with aspirating: you liking me is not necessary.
> 
> edit: :32 (20):


True that



jennerrator said:


> So true!! I never have or will.............................!


Like Jin? I can understand that


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 25, 2018)

Aspirating just makes the needle wiggle around more and do more damage.


----------



## fornicator (Feb 1, 2020)

I use slin pins for HCG into fat,  for test I draw with a 23g and pin w a 25g.


----------



## Torres (Feb 1, 2020)

I like using a 5/8” 25 gauge syringe to pin and it works fine. 
If not I’ll go with a 1” 23 gauge pin and that’s fine too.
For areas like pecs, calves, tris, I’ll use a Slin pin, backfill that bad boy and commence to pin!!!


----------



## mTOR (Feb 2, 2020)

I just started using 28g 1/2" 1cc for IM into my delts and pecs. Honestly I will never go back to anything else except to draw with obviously. I just pin my gear daily which im sure is keeping much more stable levels and hopefully lower estrogen as well.

Also I do not notice any sign of the oil leaking into the subq layer but I also push the needle in so it is well beyond 1/2" in that location.


----------

